
Another startup that raised $2 from SoftBank bites the dust - cosmosguru
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/27/softbank-to-let-internet-satellite-company-oneweb-file-for-bankruptcy.html
======
NonEUCitizen
Please edit your title from "raised $2" to "raised $2B"

